# Tongue and groove patio ceiling nailers



## Dave DB (Jul 29, 2009)

I will be installing a tongue and groove ceiling on the patio with 1" x 6" pine. I intend to nail into the top of the tongue so the nails will not be exposed. I've never used an automatic nail gun before and intend to purchase one for this and future jobs. Which type of nail gun would be best for this application? Do I need an angle nailer? Are there any recommended cordless guns?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Boy, I'm sure I'll be corrected if I make this statement--and I'm wrong. You don't nail into the grooves, you nail into the top of the tongue. The nail should be covered by the next board. That's the way I was taught to nail down flooring and ceiling T&G. IF you happen to put in a nail and it does not set all the way into the groove, then you cannot put the next board in. If you nail into the tongue, right where it meets the main part of the board, and the nail does not set all the way in, then you can set the next board into place with a piece of T&G board and some persuasion. As far as which guns to use, I've only seen the pro's use a special gun for T&G boards (mind you, this would be for flooring), I've never seen anyone use just a framing or finishing nailer for T&G boards, either flooring or ceiling. Good Luck, David


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

We've used a finish stapler(air,with 3/8" crown) for T&G and it works great.As long as you set the staple 45* through the tougue,it will be hidden with the next board.

Thurman is right,you nail into the tongue side.

Cordless guns seem to be a bit bulky for this application,too hard to set the nail in the right location.


----------



## oldhouselover (Jul 31, 2009)

I haven't used t and g but I have recently purchased a nail gun to do a bunch of quarter-round work along my baseboards. I got a middle of the road gun, I think I spent 50 dollars on one, on sale from 75 at home depot. It worked okay, but the thing that I noticed was that I really had to hold down the gun very, very firmly or the gun would kick back and the nail would not be all the way in. Now that's enough to make you shout out some profanities while doing a job! Anyway, if I were to do it again, I would definitely invest a little more, even double, to get a better gun, or better yet, just rent a professional level gun. It would have saved a lot of frustration in the long run. And with your job being on the ceiling, that job will be tedious enough without struggling with a cheap gun! good luck and I hope your neck gets a nice massage when you're done - you'll need it!  sounds like a cool idea


----------



## Green Giant (May 13, 2009)

Any type of nail finish nailer should work. Just make sure the nails/staples are long enough to go through the material and grab the ceiling joists you are attaching it to. 

Additionally, if the nail does not go all the way in, as oldhouselover explained, turn up the pressure on the compressor. I use bostitch nailers and usually fine with pressure set around 80-90psi. It is always better to start a little lower and have to hit a few in with a hammer, than to start pressure too high and spilt the tongue.


----------



## Dave DB (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thanks for the help!*

I appreciate the nailer recommendations. First, thanks for the correction about the groove versus tongue. I installed T&G maple floors in 2 bedrooms a few years ago, so I would have nailed the correct side. I erred in the post (better here than on the job). Gravity makes the big difference between floor and ceiling. The nailer I rented for the floors was too heavy to hold overhead, hence the need for a lighter weight nailer. The comment that cordless nailers are still too bulky for this application is important. The lighter the better. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I used this nailer in 400 sqft of 1x4 T&G bead board....it worked well, use galvanized nails.











My neighbor has the bostich version:









One thing I like about his is the profile nose tips that help the nose of the nailer stay put.

Either will work fine...pick your weapon!


----------



## elarreau (Aug 5, 2009)

Paslode makes a good cordless finish nail gun but it is bulky and very expensive. Over $350. I like the angle nailers better than the straight nailers for T&G. The best one that I have used, and have used for many years, is a Senco. Any of the name brand nailers will work well for you though. Good luck with the project.


----------

